# New SA group on Freerice



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I just started a new group on freerice.com for SAers. If your interested sign up and join the group and help donate some rice.

http://freerice.com/content-group/saers-fighting-hunger


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

First!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Limmy said:


> First!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

bumping 4 rice


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

nobody else gonna join? :c


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Come on guys. Gotta Represent.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright 4 people. Need more though.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

OOhhh i forgot about this! Time to get some RICE! im gonna beat u Toast!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

We placed 46th yesterday


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> We placed 46th yesterday


is that good? i feel like we could do better!

lets aim for top 15! need more people 2 sign up though!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I signed up. It took me a while, I kept clicking the wrong thing but got there in the end.....


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I signed up. It took me a while, I kept clicking the wrong thing but got there in the end.....


Awesome man! Glad to have another member on the team!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Never heard of it. You may convince me.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Never heard of this. It's pretty nice.

I signed up. SAS Represent!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

great 2 hear so many people are joining! top 10 groups here we come! 

Also im proud 2 let every1 know i am officially #1 in the group! suck it toasT!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Limmy said:


> great 2 hear so many people are joining! top 10 groups here we come!
> 
> Also im proud 2 let every1 know i am officially #1 in the group! suck it toasT!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn we placed 51st.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I got you man


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

For the skeptics out there 
http://lancewiggs.com/2007/11/12/free-rice-addictive-but-is-it-a-scam/


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

bump









so what games do you guys use on there? i use the flags one, im a baus at that!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Played until I got to top 3 lol. I probably put in more work in this than my last semester of school.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I always play World Landmarks and Periodic Table.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Donated 14000 grains 2day, we best get top 20 xD


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

bump


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Almost 100,000


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Joined and had some fun on the geography section. It's a nice idea we can play games and feed hungry people at the same time I like


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Joined and had some fun on the geography section. It's a nice idea we can play games and feed hungry people at the same time I like


Welcome to the team


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

just hit the 50k mark


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

also we hit the 100k mark  good job guys

 we are only the 2783rd group all time, gotta step our game up xD


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

I've just joined! 

This definitely counts as productive procrastination, right?:b


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

LaChocolatine said:


> I've just joined!
> 
> This definitely counts as productive procrastination, right?:b


welcome 2 the team


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Before I consider signing up, how long does it take for you to get your rice? Is it sent individually or in bulk? If bulk, is it sent on a schedule you choose or one pre determined?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Before I consider signing up, how long does it take for you to get your rice? Is it sent individually or in bulk? If bulk, is it sent on a schedule you choose or one pre determined?


Oh you!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol i have no life


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

bamp


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

how to join?




never gone a day without rice crew


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ksatria said:


> how to join?
> 
> never gone a day without rice crew


should be a sign up link right when you click that link
http://freerice.com/content-group/saers-fighting-hunger


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Just answered 1000 questions in a row.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Cheers I'll try it out


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

My rice isn't going to the group it says at the top I have 11370 but on the group it says 3950?


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> My rice isn't going to the group it says at the top I have 11370 but on the group it says 3950?


Are you sure that you're playing for the group every time? 
You can be a member of more than one group, so if you don't play through the SAS group the rice is still counted on your account but not for the group.

Click play beside the group before you start and that should hopefully sort it


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

LaChocolatine said:


> Are you sure that you're playing for the group every time?
> You can be a member of more than one group, so if you don't play through the SAS group the rice is still counted on your account but not for the group.
> 
> Click play beside the group before you start and that should hopefully sort it


Cheers ill see if that works


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

uuuummmmmmmmmm - I just got told my password has been sent to my email but it hasn't?? Can't log in. Can't save starving Burmese orphans. What to do?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> uuuummmmmmmmmm - I just got told my password has been sent to my email but it hasn't?? Can't log in. Can't save starving Burmese orphans. What to do?


:O oh dear, try again maybe? we gotta feed the Burmese orphans some how


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> :O oh dear, try again maybe? we gotta feed the Burmese orphans some how


Encouraging words, I shall try again, even if it kills me!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Encouraging words, I shall try again, even if it kills me!


Thats the spirit!

so far we are 70th this month, thats pretty good, keep it up guys








Gotta beat those damn Iranians


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> Thats the spirit!
> 
> so far we are 70th this month, thats pretty good, keep it up guys
> 
> ...


I thought we were like 1388th place?

Edit sorry that's all time rankings lol

blonde moment over!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

We were 15th in yesterday's rankings


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> We were 15th in yesterday's rankings


haha  im taking some of the credit for that, i think i donated like 26k yesterday :yaygood job every1!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Limmy said:


> so far we are 70th this month, thats pretty good, keep it up guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm joining team Iran.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> I'm joining team Iran.


you disgust me!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

^ this


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

haha purplebutterfly has been putting in lots of work! pretty soon you'll be ahead of toast xD


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> haha purplebutterfly has been putting in lots of work! pretty soon you'll be ahead of toast xD


Haha yeah, come on people, push yourselves let's get in to the top 10 list. It's a good way to fight boredom and do some charity work at the same time!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Haha yeah, come on people, push yourselves let's get in to the top 10 list. It's a good way to fight boredom and do some charity work at the same time!


 we are up a bunch were in 61st now!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Severely malnourished Romanian orphans here I come.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Severely malnourished Romanian orphans here I come.


We have the geography king on our team now we will go far :clap


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> We have the geography king on our team now we will go far :clap


b
r
a
s
i
l


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

apparently we've been members since January 1, 1970


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

and i've made 640 grains thankyouverymuch not 0! that statistics lie!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> and i've made 640 grains thankyouverymuch not 0! that statistics lie!


This happened to me too, I've since learnt you need to click the green play button from SAers fighting hunger page next to the penguin


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

*17670* grains in one day there is seriously something wrong with me lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> This happened to me too, I've since learnt you need to click the green play button from SAers fighting hunger page next to the penguin


Cheers! lemme try it and see 
(that's such a pain in the)
and grats on the 17670 grains :eek


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Cheers! lemme try it and see
> (that's such a pain in the)
> and grats on the 17670 grains :eek


thanks I am going to try and do it everyday, we are now in 55th place I want us to get past 'doctor who fans' in 50th :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> thanks I am going to try and do it everyday, we are now in 55th place I want us to get past '*doctor who* fans' in 50th :b


Our arch nemesis! I hate that show 8)
300 grains :boogie I'm done for the day aah.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

We're in 48th now, so suck on that Doctor Who


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> We're in 48th now, so suck on that Doctor Who


:clap


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

not only are we on the verge of beating an entire religion, but the entire country of canada (well atleast 144 of them)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> *17670* grains in one day there is seriously something wrong with me lol


 lol if something is wrong with you, then im scared to find out whats wrong with me i got *30000
*








Also we are doing amazing in the rankings! (35th)


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> lol if something is wrong with you, then im scared to find out whats wrong with me i got *30000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe I know page 3 now only two more pages and we will be top 10


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

look at Limmy being the 120th best player


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

33rd


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I joined. I'm extremely competitive and have plenty of time to burn so this should be fun. :lol


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

we are now in 24th place 
Lets push for top 20 guys!!!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Limmy said:


> you disgust me!


Well I don't want to be the penguins mmmk.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I've got nothing better to do while I'm sick.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> hehe I know page 3 now only two more pages and we will be top 10


Get on Limmy's level.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

18th place


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

We have fallen to 23rd place


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Does no one care anymore


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Does no one care anymore


I do!  forgot about this, thanks for bumping!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> I do!  forgot about this, thanks for bumping!










No problem we still have two days left of this month to climb the board and feed some orphans :clap


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> No problem we still have two days left of this month to climb the board and feed some orphans :clap


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Lets try to get into 19th place by the end of the month, they are currently 100k grains ahead of us, but i think if we can pull it off


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Limmy said:


> we are only the 2783rd group all time, gotta step our game up xD


 we have come a long way since then


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Limmy said:


> Lets try to get into 19th place by the end of the month, they are currently 100k grains ahead of us, but i think if we can pull it off


I shall do my bit to help take us to glory


----------

